# Tough Call



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

well, i have made my entry into the realm of fantasy more difficult. i have recently picked up the Tomb Kings Army book and a few models, just to see how the other undead army functions, and have now found myself liking them more then the Vampire Counts army i was currently collecting. at this point in my fantasy career, if you want to call it that, it is not too late to go either direct, however i cannot go both.as it stands for tomb kings i have a tomb king w/ great weapon, and Khalida. for the vampire counts i have 30 ghouls, and the old vlad + isabella models. so what do you think, stick with Vampire counts, who i hear are better then Tomb Kings on a competative level, or build the army that i like the most?


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

it is true that the counts are more competitive than the kings and tbh the kings aren't that good now - but, they do have an old book, and sooner of later they'll get redone so if you prefer kings, go with kings!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Personally I would always choose the army that you enjoy playing over any other reason. It is all well and good to have a powerful army, but if you don't enjoy using it what is the point in having it?

You say you can't have both, I assume because of lack of money/time? You could pick Tomb Kings and keep your VC, making them in to a 1000-1500 point army. I have quite a few mini armies based around models I like, or have inherited, I may make them bigger eventually but it is quite nice to be able to pull out a completely different army for the odd game or two.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you're interested in winning games, then a Vampire Counts is more likely to net you the wins.

However, Tomb Kings have some beautiful models - The Screaming Skull Catapult, the Ushabti, and the Casket of Souls namely. If you're not too bothered about painting a lot of bone, then Tomb Kings are easier to collect. However, the newer models of the Vampires are generally of a higher quality.

You don't see enough Tomb Kings, in favour of their more powerful cousins, but played right, they can obliterate armies. After all, in 12 losses with my Warriors of Chaos, I've lost 5 of those times to different Tomb Kings, due to their annoying Autocasting magic, while Vampires are generally something I can cope with. It's down to personal preference, but I am keen on them Tomb Kings.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

As other people have said, go with the one you like the most. You will find it a more enjoyable experiance as you are doing it because you like them, not because they net you the most wins. Winning doesn't matter if you're having fun.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

so in short everyone here is saying go with what i like. so tomb kings it is.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, there is this guy i know, and he has taken tomb kings and made them dead(pun unintentional) competitive, so you can do tomb kings and still win, if that is the race you enjoy.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

it comes down to win more or have an army you like more. Also TK are being rereleased at the end of next year I think


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i reckon if you prefer kings go with them. Some of the guys here can no doubt give you some help as to what things are worth taking and make you less likely to get owned in your games.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

Tomb kings are one of the funnest armies to play with, go for it.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I've got the same problem too. I can't decide whether to play as Tomb Kings, cuz they're awesome looking, but look like they're weak in a battle, or go for an Empire army that is strong all round. I think I'm going TK. Then I'm going for Empire.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a TK army mostly assembled that I put on the shelf due to the weakness of the army. Cool models, awesome theme, great magic, just not a good starter army for someone just getting into Fantasy.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

well, i have had an unexpected turn of events. i had stated i could not start both armies, let me elaborate a little for you. i cannot start both armies because i promised my fiancee that i would only build 1 40k army and 1 fantasy army for myself. as of right now in 40k i am straight tzeentch thousand sons. now here's where things get interesting, this promise says nothing of starting an army for her. as aside from my thousand sons i am also building her dark eldar. in short, she has expressed to me that she wants to do the tomb kings, and upon saying this something in my devious mind snapped.... i have found the loop hole in my promise that will allow me to do both. i will start with the vampire counts, as after painting the vampires, i have fallen in love with the army again, and a little slower i can gradually build up her Tomb Kings aswell. mind you, she plays infrequently due alot of times to her works schedual, so i get to use her armies alot.

SCORE for the Syko!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Result, if only all decisions were this easy!


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

agree'd. but alas not all can be so simple.


----------

